# B&S Intek OHV Blows White Smoke



## topthumb (Jan 30, 2014)

I've had this Troybuilt Tractor with a 18 HP Intek OHV engine now for about 11 years with 110 hours on it and it has run perfectly until now. I can start the engine and it will run for about 2 minutes then all of a sudden it will start to choke up and spew white smoke out the exhaust until either I throttle down or it stalls. This is also in neutral. I've changed the oil, spark plug, oil filter and set the valves and it still does it. Sometimes it will run good for 10 minutes or more and sometimes it only takes a minute or so. There is so much smoke and it smells like burnt oil that you can't see around you. I'm thinking something is really bad here but hoping it's a simple fix.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Not sounding very good since it runs fine for a couple minutes. All small engines I think have a crank case breather. If that breather and valve is bad they will/can blow smoke. Small engines crank cases require a vacuum so check that the O ring on the oil stick is good. 

I think I would try replacing the breather and gasket first, if that doesn't work
it needs to go to the shop. The are not a major part.

I think I recall reading some place that some B&S did have problems with leaking air filters on V-Twin. They let dust/dirt in and it ruined cylinders. After all the tractor only sees about 10 hours a year.

BG


----------



## topthumb (Jan 30, 2014)

I can try that. Thanks

One other thing I noticed also is that if I have the oil dipstick out or loose and turn the engine over by hand, it will gush oil out of the tube. Don't know if that means anything but I thought I'd FYI just in case.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Depending on how long the dip stick/fill tube are. Check the oil as it could over filled.
A bad needle and seat in your carb can cause the oil level to high. Too high it will cause smoking.

Just what weight oil did you use anyway?

BG


----------



## topthumb (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm not sure but I believe it was 30 weight, I'll go out into the shop and check the oil I bought for it. When checking the oil, it shows just a little bit lower than full.

As for the needle valve, I'm not understanding how that could cause the oil to be too high?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It could help if you give the model number off the engine, not the mower.

On the carb, a bad needle/seat lets gasoline flow down the carb when the engine is off and that runs runs into the cylinder, it gets passed the ring into the crankcase.

Double check that oil level again. 30W is fine.

BG


----------



## topthumb (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm in the middle of cleaning up the shop right now and can't find the manual but in the morning I'll look for the model number of the engine and let you know plus I'll re-check the oil level. With the amount of oil that's burning I would say it would be on the low side but we'll see.

Thanks for your help so far, it's much appreciated.


----------



## topthumb (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok, here's the info on the engine:

Model#: 31H777
Type: 0210E1
Code: 020524ZA

Intek 18hp OHV


----------



## topthumb (Jan 30, 2014)

It finally stopped raining so I went out and checked the oil and I think you may be right about the needle valve leaking. The oil is very thin and smells like gas so it looks like I may need to clean up the carb or maybe even get a new needle valve, I don't know what would be recommended. Of course I'll have to drain the oil and get another filter I guess.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I pick up a rebuild kit for your model engine and new gasket to replace the gasket right behind the carb. You need to take the carb off the engine.
ONLY AFTER you take close up pictures of the linkage first.

Or take the just the carb to a shop and have them go through it.

Save those pictures !

Change that oil and filter after carb is rebuilt.

BG


----------



## topthumb (Jan 30, 2014)

Will do. Need to get this fixed before the grass turns into a jungle! :grin:

Thanks for the help.


----------

